
Sushi. Since when has risking tapeworm infection been irresistibly alluring? - chewz
https://www.haaretz.com/science-and-health/sushi-and-sashimi-lovers-that-tingling-on-your-tongue-might-be-bad-for-you-1.7412970
======
mastry
I love sushi, but gave it up about 2 years ago for this exact reason. We were
at the Eiffel Tower for lunch (part of a tour) and they served us a raw beef
concoction. I tried it, and spent the entire flight back to the US extremely
ill (I'll spare you the details). When I commented that I would never eat raw
beef again, my wife asked me how that was different from sushi.... wise woman.

------
bufferoverflow
Shouldn't all the fish be flash-frozen to kill the parasites?

------
PaulHoule
I stick to roundworms myself.

